# stockage icloud saturé... pourquoi?



## palomareynaud (18 Avril 2017)

Bonjour, je rencontre un problème avec le stockage icloud, il est saturé, même dépassé ( 6.1Go/5) mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi. Sur www.icloud.com, il est marqué que mes photos occupent 1.4 Go et les sauvegardes 550 Mo, les 4 Gorestant sont occupés par des "documents"... Je ne vois pas du tout à quoi correspondent ces "documents" si quelqu'un peut m'aider ! Merci d'avance


----------



## dragao13 (18 Avril 2017)

T'aurais pas côché l'option pour foutre ton bureau et tes documents dessus des fois ?

https://www.macg.co/os-x/2016/06/macos-1012-icloud-synchronise-le-bureau-et-les-documents-94548


----------



## palomareynaud (18 Avril 2017)

C'est possible simplement avec les mac non ?


----------



## dragao13 (18 Avril 2017)

Hein ?
T'es que sur iBidule ?

Vérifie en parcourant le dossier iCloud s'il n'y a pas une appli qui stocke des trucs ...

Vérifie tout d'ailleurs ! (mails et tout ce qui peut être sauvegardé ...)


----------



## palomareynaud (18 Avril 2017)

Je viens de revérifier il n'y a que les photos et les sauvegardes... rien d'autre je comprends vraiment pas et c'est assez énervant ! Merci pour tes réponses


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2017)

palomareynaud a dit:


> Bonjour, je rencontre un problème avec le stockage icloud, il est saturé, même dépassé ( 6.1Go/5) mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi. Sur www.icloud.com, il est marqué que mes photos occupent 1.4 Go et les sauvegardes 550 Mo, les 4 Gorestant sont occupés par des "documents"... Je ne vois pas du tout à quoi correspondent ces "documents" si quelqu'un peut m'aider ! Merci d'avance



Et la poubelle ?


----------



## palomareynaud (18 Avril 2017)

Vide également..


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2017)

Supprimer le compte iCloud de l'iPhone et le remettre ?


----------



## palomareynaud (18 Avril 2017)

Je vais perdre toutes mes photos, non ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2017)

vous supprimez sur l'iPhone?


----------



## palomareynaud (18 Avril 2017)

Les photos sont sur iCloud


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2017)

pas sur votre iPhone??


----------



## Criscoco (21 Avril 2017)

J'ai le même soucis depuis presque 2 mois , j'ai tout désactivé et problème toujours présent.... certainement un bug de la gestion du iCloud !


----------



## palomareynaud (21 Avril 2017)

Je sais vraiment pas d'où ça peut venir mais c'est de plus en plus pénible !


----------



## Criscoco (22 Avril 2017)

C'est pénible en effet, la seule solution contacter Apple mais il faut encore arriver à se faire comprendre.


----------

